# Faller Chassis..?



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

I know less than nothing about this type of chassis and I'm only assuming it's a Faller.. Any info would be greatly appreciated about the chassis as well as the armature. Is it some sort of Quadralam arm or ? Do the 2 belong together? What do the brushes and springs look like? Is it desirable at all..? Thanks in advance..


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I have never seen a Faller car in person, there are more pictures here: Identifications: HO Scale Slot Car Chassis
The cars were available with fast or slow gearing, I presume that the slow gearing was for cars that would be used as part of model train layouts. There is more info on Faller cars here: FALLER AMS SLOTCARS- INTRODUCTION & HISTORY (by Steve Cook - N.Z.)
And Here: FALLER AFX
Here is an old thread on Faller cars: http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/112-slot-car-box-stock-collecting/343613-faller-h-o-slot-cars.html


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hi,
the under-side detailing, is amazing.. considering the little room left over from the electrical & mechanical parts...

Bubba (The Senile) 123


----------

